# Rijsttafel in Amsterdam tonight 26th Oct 18:30



## fegu (Oct 26, 2012)

We are a company of 8 developers from Norway visiting Amsterdam this weekend. We have two spare seats for Rijsttafel in the center of Amsterdam tonight at 1830. First come, first serve, free (as in beer) dinner.

Requirements: minimum age 25, at least one helpful post on this forum dated before this one.

I especially encourage those who went to EuroBSDCon, perhaps we even know eachother already


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

Removed phonenumber, I don't think you'd want that indexed by Google.

You can PM the OP if you're interested.


----------



## swa (Oct 27, 2012)

How nice! 
Only wish I saw this post  yesterday.


----------

